
Fear, Standing, and Speculation for Data Breach Victims - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/posts/fear-standing-speculation-for-data-breach-victims
======
g0v
I'm a vet with a security clearance. When I heard about the breach at OPM I
obviously wasn't happy but figured there was not much to do about it.

I just tell myself that there's not much point in worrying about something you
have little to no control over. I know for a fact that my shit is out there
now, and I hope I don't get screwed over, but what is there even to do?

What-the-fuck-ever.

Edit: for those affected, here's something:
[https://www.opm.gov/news/releases/2015/09/opm-dod-
announce-i...](https://www.opm.gov/news/releases/2015/09/opm-dod-announce-
identity-theft-protection-and-credit-monitoring-contract/)

